# this should have cost me more than 300



## spencoh (Mar 6, 2007)

i got to go with my cousin to the pro store yesterday, her x bf works for cirque, so since mac will soon be the official makeup supplier for all cirque shows they were giving 30% discounts to all friends and family of cirque employees. im going back today hahaha


eyeshadows
-------------
beauty marked (so fucking pissed, i already have this, and i dont even like it to begin with)
plumage
bronze
passionate
cranberry
fallingstar
stars n rockets
rice paper
shadowylady
print
sketch
red brick
humid
scene
silver ring
endless love

pigments
---------
old gold
rose gold
green brown
naked
entremauve
primary yellow
basic red

shadesticks
-------------
royal hue
lucky jade

paints
---------
flammable


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

What a fantastic haul!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 6, 2007)

i am really jealous i love your haul i need basic red and it sold out on web site lucky you.


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

So...beautiful *sniff* Are you talking about cirque du soleil? That's cool.


----------



## spencoh (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_So...beautiful *sniff* Are you talking about cirque du soleil? That's cool._

 
yeah i am, have you seen any?

zumanity is my favorite so far, only cuz their naked. hahaha


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh heh heh...I like naked! I haven't seen them in person though...only on TV. I should go soon though. There's a Cirque tent? theater? whatever on Disney property not far from my parent's. They live in Kissimmee and Disney's practically down the block.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 6, 2007)

Great haul! 
I LOVE Plumage. Just got it this weekend, myself, and can't stop using it!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 6, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 6, 2007)

Lucky you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice haul...how much did it cost u all?


----------



## spencoh (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_Lucky you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice haul...how much did it cost u all?_

 
277$


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 9, 2007)

thats awesomeee!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 9, 2007)

why did you get Beauty Marked if you hate it?


----------



## spencoh (Mar 10, 2007)

i didnt mean to of course


----------



## jenii (Mar 11, 2007)

Dang girl, that is one bitchin' haul!


----------



## juli (Mar 11, 2007)

I<3 this haul!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 11, 2007)

great haul


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Great haul! 
I LOVE Plumage._

 
I agree....And to think, I hated it when I got it....


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2007)

what is the bright pink eyeshadow?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_what is the bright pink eyeshadow?_

 
looks like Passionate to me


----------



## lvgz (Mar 16, 2007)

why did you get beauty marked if you dont like it?! hell i'll take it! hahah


----------

